# Moultree M-100 mini-cam lock box NEEDED!



## bloodrunner12 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hello, I cannot remember someone on this forum builds heavy lock boxes for trail cameras. I purchased one on here for my Bushnell Trophy Cam and it fit and worked perfect. Now I recently aquired a new Moultree M-100 mini-cam for christmas and was wondering if the same person on here still makes the lock boxes for these mini-cameras? any info will be helpful thanks!


----------



## Blackdog24 (Feb 25, 2010)

Moultree makes them for their mini-cams. I bought one at Bass Pro for my m-80 for $30 and it works great. They are specificaly made to fit the m-80s and the m-100s and fit inside without any mounting at all. They come with holes for mounting with laggs to the tree also you can use straps and there is holes for securing it to the tree with a cable.

Here is the link:
http://www.basspro.com/Moultrie-MiniCam-Security-Box/product/10215078/160091

I have my cam mounted at about 9' and have it angled downward so I did put a small piece of foam behind the cam to bring it to the front of the box.


----------

